# Audi exclusive paint code help



## StevoH (Jan 17, 2018)

Hi all,
My TT has the Audi exclusive paint Racing Mica Blue and I am after a touch up paint kit. The paint code on the vehicle is:
----/----/ N7K/EI which Chipex etc. do not recognise.

Does anyone know what the correct code is or how to find it?

I have found other Audi's with this paint and the code appears to be MXYEWWA but this is not listed on Chipex as an Audi paint.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Racing Mica Blue/Racing Blue Mica is not an Audi paint, it's Ford.

Imperial Blue is the actual ford name, as found on the MK1 Focus RS, Escort Cosworth etc


----------



## StevoH (Jan 17, 2018)

kmpowell said:


> Racing Mica Blue/Racing Blue Mica is not an Audi paint, it's Ford.
> 
> Imperial Blue is the actual ford name, as found on the MK1 Focus RS, Escort Cosworth etc


Now I am confused! So why do Audi claim it is one of their exclusive paints?

I have contacted Audi customer services to see if they can give me the paint code.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

I remember reading about people trying to get touch up kits for exclusive colours on the mk2. They don't make them.

What you could do is go to your local spray store, that's a national chain although you may have other more local spray paint supplier. They have a handheld computer that scans and matches colours, kind of like the paint matching service in the diy sheds. They can make up touch up pens as well as aerosols etc. No direct experience but worth a try.


----------



## Tom41 (Apr 7, 2007)

Hi, my tts is also racing blue mica I got this from the dealer, hope it helps

Regards Tom


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

StevoH said:


> So why do Audi claim it is one of their exclusive paints?


'_Exclusive_' means you can have any colour from any manufacturer (subject to Audi AG approval). As said, and also shown in the post above, Racing Mica Blue is a Ford Paint called Imperial Blue. Audi just chose to name it something else, probably because they didn't want the Ford brand associated to Audi.

'_Individual_' means you can have any colour from the Audi range.


----------



## StevoH (Jan 17, 2018)

Tom41 said:


> Hi, my tts is also racing blue mica I got this from the dealer, hope it helps
> 
> Regards Tom


Many thanks Tom. That confirms the code I found online.

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## richie72 (Aug 30, 2018)

I have the same car and its not the Ford colour. The colour you are looking for is Fleider Blau or Lilac Blue translated and the colour code is LZ4U, Just ordered a kit from Halfords to touch the door edge up.


----------



## M1ke H (Jan 9, 2018)

As above, take the paint code to a local body shop or mobile dent repair outfit, and they will formulate paint to the right spec. The dent repair outfits are only ever using small volumes, by the nature of their business, so are used to preparing small amounts. I find the computerisation and dispensing process fascinating.

My local body shop supplied me a small pot of (exclusive) LZ6E for the TTS and a Chipex type company did the same for my OH's A1 when she had it.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

StevoH said:


> Hi all,
> My TT has the Audi exclusive paint Racing Mica Blue and I am after a touch up paint kit. The paint code on the vehicle is:
> ----/----/ N7K/EI which Chipex etc. do not recognise.
> 
> ...


Had a similar thing with my car. Although mine is an Audi Exclusive colour, it's actually a Porsche colour (paint code) and isn't on the published list of Exclusive colours. The Dealer was absolutely useless when I called in to buy some touch up paint. Not a clue. I found the answer myself by searching the interweb and got the paint from an online Porsche specialist.


----------

